# Kit Pictures!



## greenbean (Mar 13, 2013)

Here are some pictures of two of my litters if anyone would like to see!  

First pictures are the Americans! 












These are the English Spot X kits.

First up, me trying to attempt to take a picture of them while they're in the nest, didn't work out so great   She built the nest in the back corner but like built a wall in the front, so I had to stick my arm back there, turn it, then try to find the kits and snap a picture lol. 




































And just one of them waiting for me to put them back in the nest.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Its very exciting itnt it.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah   I've been raising them for about 6-7 ish years now, but I still get crazy excited when I have new litters and have to show everyone   I love it.  I got to watch Bluebell have hers, I walked in and she had a mouth full of fur so I handed her some hay and she tried to put it in her mouth haha.  Next thing I know, she hops over to the corner of the cage and out pops a baby, so I just stood there and waited for her to finish.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 14, 2013)

Cute babies!


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 14, 2013)

Gee, those sure are some cute little spotted bugs ya got there.    We have a new litter, but the Mom is so nasty we find it best to just keep our distance as we like our fingers to remain on our hands.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks!   I don't have any does who don't like me messing with their kits.  They usually come over to the door for a treat and scratches and let me do whatever I want lol.  I did have some Britannia Petites who were nasty little things, but not because of their babies, they just always were.  I would love to have some more of them for show!


----------



## nawma (Mar 21, 2013)

Adorable!


----------

